# Quick Survey - Please take a Look



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Working on releasing a ROM for the D3 and just curious as to how many of you guys actually use any of the dock services. Either standard or car dock. If a lot of people use them I will leave them in but if not I'm trying to strip this thing down to just what is needed. Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Personally I dont use them at all.

Butt-dialed from my D3


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't use them.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

Dont use them


----------



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

use them both me and my wife


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

Use the car dock here.Could probably live without it but it would be nice to keep


----------



## Tepes (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't like the new car dock. I miss the customizable dock from my D1. Otherwise I don't use the others at all.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't have it yet for D3, but I did have the docks on DX and never really used the dock apps. I just made sure my launcher rotated.


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe just make a flashable add on?


----------



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

i use my dock to connect to my hd tv in the bed room got a 15ft hdmi cable from amazon less than 10 bucks me and the wife watch all kinds of videos:tongue3: and use the car dock there are better aps for car dock on the market


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I use both religiousely.


----------



## lunacie (Aug 26, 2011)

I use the car dock nearly every day, can't live without it. The Blur dock is way nicer than the AOSP one.


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Never use it.


----------



## dpn982 (Oct 24, 2011)

I use both docks, although I don't really like motorola's custom dock apps. I like the stock ones better.


----------

